# Wire Harness



## J.R. LAWN & LANDSCAPE (Dec 5, 2002)

I was wondering where i can get some directions for the wiring harness for my western ultra mount snow plow? I need the directions for a 2000 F250 all i need is the diagram for harnesses that go on the truck. I have the harness and everything i need just no directions. Any help is appreciated.


thanks jim


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Not sure if the info is here but you might try it.

http://www.westernplows.com/techinfo.asp?cat=5

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That link posted above should be the one you need,page 17,if you have the aero halogen headlamps and no DRL.


----------

